# Ann and Nancy Wilson from the Rock Band HEART, Sing Stairway to Heaven



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2015)

In tribute to the last three living members of the band Led Zeppelin (2012), Robert Plant, Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones.  Barack and Michelle are in the audience.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 19, 2015)

Great arrangement (first video)!   I think the 3 Zepplin's liked it.   Thanks for posting


----------



## oldman (Jun 20, 2015)

I would say that the lead guitarist plays this song as well as Jimmy Page.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 20, 2015)

That was phenomenal and very poignant.  I could see Robert Plant looked emotional.  The Wilson's with today's technology, the instrumentals and backups are much more sophisticated and really did the song justice, but I still prefer the original.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

I prefer the original too Cookie.


----------

